# Non Violence In Sikhism



## terminator (Nov 27, 2009)

This is mental and physical non-injury to anyone. Every creature is created by  the creator [God], all is His property, and no one in this world has permission  to kill or hurt anyone for one’s profit. Prime thing is not to injure or hurt  anyone, even in thought. This is the rule of The God, those who make violence  get stuck into the cyclone of time. This is important to get the peace of  mind.
Bear it yourself, but do not hurt anyone. 3-1128-6
Aape maraae avraa  nah maarae || 3-1128-6

Is am right? Please post reply


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Non Violense in Sikhism*



terminator said:


> This is mental and physical non-injury to anyone. Every creature is created by  the creator [God], all is His property, and no one in this world has permission  to kill or hurt anyone for one’s profit. Prime thing is not to injure or hurt  anyone, even in thought. This is the rule of The God, those who make violence  get stuck into the cyclone of time. This is important to get the peace of  mind.
> Bear it yourself, but do not hurt anyone. 3-1128-6
> Aape maraae avraa  nah maarae || 3-1128-6
> 
> Is am right? Please post reply



NO!

You are talking about Ahimsa. Sikhism does not believe in Ahimsa.

Every act in life involve injury to one life form in one way or another.

I have also located the entire shabad:

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gu...page_start=1128&page_end=1128&laga_matra=null

The meaning is distorted by quoting one line.


----------

